# Day 2 transfer success stories



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

HI there.

I have just had a call from the embryologist to inform me that I would need to come back in tomorrow for a day 2 transfer.  This is my third IVF and each time I have transferred on day 3 with no success.  I am now feeling extremely disheartened and would welcome some success stories to keep my hopes up.  I had 6 eggs collected, 4 were ICSI and 3 fertilised.  Because I am over 40, I am opting for those remaining 3 to be transferred. There has been no major reason for my infertility, other than age itself.  I would gladly welcome some success stories to lift my spirits, because right now I feel so low and have little hope.
Kind regards
Juliette


----------



## Sasha1973 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi juliette

Don't get disheartened, I've had 3 Icsi cycles and I've never had many eggs or got to blast, I've had 2 cycles with a day 3 transfer - both ended in bfn - but my 1 cycle with a day 2 transfer was my only ever positive which became my gorgeous little boy, you just have to believe xxx


----------



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Sasha1973.  That has brought tears to my eyes.  I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.
Juliette


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

My first cycle was a 2day transfer but unfortunately I miscarried, one friend is 27weeks with a 2dt and another is almost 7w with twins after a 2dt ☺☺


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, I had a 2 day transfer and I'm 33 weeks pg with a baby girl  good luck x


----------



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you to those that have posted.  It has made me feel a little more positive.  Any more stories are welcome.  I am sure I am not the only person who is going through/ has gone through something like this, and reading positive stories always helps keep us positive.  Kind regards.  Juliette


----------



## lollybean (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello I had a 2 day transfer on my only successful cycle stay positive


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

just a thought but are they not putting them back sooner if you are having all 3 returned as they stand a better chance being in their natural environment, they dont need to grow them to see which is the best one when all are going home. Good luck hoping you get a successful result x


----------



## Jcg1973 (Mar 1, 2012)

HI Gaynorann
YEs, that is what the embryologist said.  I was just under the impression that day 3 or even day 5 stood a better chance, but from reading other people's experiences and successes it seems I was wrong.  Feeling slightly more positive as I approach tomorrow.  Thank you all.


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Good luck  

My eldest was a day 2 transfer.  I have only had success with day 2 and day 3 transfers never day 5.  I wouldn't say that having day 3 or day 5 transfers gives a better chance it just highlights the strongest embryos. Hope all goes well tomorrow.

S xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My boys are the result of a 2 and a 3 day transfer.

X


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I had day 2 transfers, my last in March 2014 and I'm now mummy to a 2 month old. 

It's positive, day 2 transfers do work!

Good luck

Claire x


----------



## 🙏shanny🙏 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm just wondering if anyone can tele me their success stories with a 2 day transfer as I'm currently going out my mind on the 2ww.
I had egg collection last Saturday and out of 10 follicles only one contained an egg(golden egg and to our shock it fertilised and I had it out back on Monday. They graded it a 2 and it had 4 cells, I'm currently on the cyclogest pessaries morning and night plus fragmin injections once a day. I would love to hear everyone's stories who have had a 2ww to try and put my mind at ease.
Thank you 
Shantellexxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My second son is the result of a 2 day transfer.

Good luck

X


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning

My twins are the result of a 2 day transfer.

All the best to you and everyone else.

Lxxx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi I'm 33 weeks pregnant with a 2 day transfer, good luck x


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

A son with a 2DT 4cell !! Good Luck!!  Cx


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

My 2 month old daughter is a result of a 2 day transfer. 

Good luck. 

Claire x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

My 2 day transfer has just turned 10. Good luck.

S xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There was a thread about this the other day with quite a lot of responses so Im going to merge the two threads so you can see all the lovely stories  

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## 🙏shanny🙏 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you cloudy for merging the 2. Makes me feel so much Breyer reading that 2dt do actually work I never expected the one egg to fertilise after my last cycle and was waiting for a call to say the embryo was not good enough so I'm hoping this is our time. Good luck everyone on their 2ww and congrats on all the BFP 
Shantelle xxxx


----------



## Ninney (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi, 
I’ve been keeping an eye on this thread.  I had a two day transfer on 18/02/2015, today I got those two pink lines!  I hope Juliette and Shantelle have success too! 
Good luck.


----------



## 🙏shanny🙏 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ninney, so Thursday I did a test which I know was too early and it was negative and I jus felt like AF was going to arrive so I did nothing but cry all Thursday and yesterday then last night I thought I'll just do one more so I can get my head around it not working before I go for beta on Monday and there it was the faintest line ever but it was there and it wasn't first morning urine either. This morning I did another one and the line is most definitely there and darker so I had a clearblue digital left and did that one too and it came up pregnant 2-3 weeks I can't believe it I'm still in shock I didn't think the clearblue would show up as it's only early and I'm only due for beta on Monday  feels like I'm in a dreamworlds ATM hope everyone else is getting on ok and good luck xxxxx


----------



## 🙏shanny🙏 (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations ninney xx


----------

